# Desinstaller linux 10.4



## Tralen (21 Juin 2010)

Bonjour

J'ai cherché un peu partout sur les forums mais je n'ai pas trouvé ce que je cherchais ><

J'ai actuellement un Macbook avec plusieurs partitions sur le disque dur
Mac OSX 10.6.4 
(Une partition EFI aussi mais j'ignore ce que c'est en tout cas ça viens de Mac)
Linux 10.4
Une partition de stockage de document
et une partition pour la swap

Et je voudrai supprimer les 3 dernières partitions pour redonner tout la place du disque dur à Mac OSX

Seulement il est impossible de supprimer les partitions à partir d'utilitaire de disque (elle refusent de monter et quand j'essaie de les supprimer "media kit me signale qu'il n'existe pas de telle partition")

J'ai un CD avec linux 10.4 installé dessus mais quand je supprime les autres partitions impossible de redonner toute la place à Mac.

Je peux toujours tout supprimer et réinstaller mac en sauvegardant mes données sur un disque dur externe mais je voudrais passer par une méthode me permettant de ne pas supprimer la partition Mac.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Le docteur (21 Juin 2010)

Essaie à partir de ton CD d'installation de Linux (Accessoirement Linux 10.4, ça n'existe pas, Linux étant un noyau on pourrait dire par exemple Linux 2.6.32 mais pas 10.4, dans l'état actuel des choses).
Il doit s'agir d'une Ubuntu?

Démarre donc dessus et va jusqu'à l'utilitaire de  partitionnement. Fais sauter tes partitions Linux (je me méfierais par contre pour la partition EFI, il vaudrait mieux attendre d'autre avis pour savoir ce que tu peux en faire).


----------



## Tralen (21 Juin 2010)

Ah mince ^^
Merci je note 
Oui c'est bien Ubuntu 10.4 

Euh oui il me semble que la partition EFI c'est un truc pour le démarage de MAC mais sans aucune certitude. En tout cas ca s'installe avec le CD de Mac SL ^^

Oki merci j'essaie 
Mais j'avais déja essayé je crois sans résultats
Une fois que les autres partitions sont supprimée impossible d'agrandir la partition MAC

Fin je rééssais quand même ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h09 ----------

Donc j'ai essayé
Ca ne marche pas
Je peux supprimer les partitions Linux mais impossible d'agrandir la partition Mac

Je crois avoir compris mais ne suis pas sur

J'ai essayé avec une clé sur laquel j'ai mis les même partition (presque) et ca marche je peux agrandir la partition initiale pour qu'elle reprenne toute la place.

La seule différence c'est que la partition Mac est un système de fichier hfs + 
et l'utilitaire de disque que j'utilise (gparted) ne reconnais pas ce type de système de fichier
En effet je ne peux pas créer de partitions avec ce système il est afficher mais pas selectionable

Cela à un rapport ?
Et si oui, comment puis-je trouver un utilitaire de disque qui reconnait ce format ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

Salut,

en utilisant l'assistant Boot Camp, ca ne marche pas ?
je sais qu'avec une partition Windows, l'assistant Boot Camp propose d'effacer la partition Windows. Peut-être qu'avec Linux, c'est pareil. Je n'ai jamais testé.


----------



## Tralen (21 Juin 2010)

Non Bootcamp refuse de se lancer car mon disque est déjà partitioner
Mais j'arrive a supprimer les partition

C'est ré agrandir la partition d'origine qui me pause problème ><


----------



## Tralen (21 Juin 2010)

Bon j'ai fini par réussir ^^

J'ignore si le problème venais vraiment du fait que gparted ne gère pas les systèmes de fichier hfs+ mais j'ai supposé que c'était le cas.

Et le seul autre utilitaire de disque que je connaisse qui soit capable de créer de telles partition c'est celui de mac.

Donc j'ai supprimer les partitions linux grâce a gparted depuis le cd de linux puis je suis retourner sur mac d'où j'ai pu redonner à la partition toute la place disponible sur le disque.

Donc voilà ^^
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Geekunivers (18 Août 2010)

Merci pour nous avoir partager la résolution de ton problème Tralen !

J'allais justement installer temporairement Ubuntu 10.4 sur mon MBP 17" (il y est déjà sur mon MBP 15" mais je le conserve) et je me posais la question si j'allais pouvoir récupérer la partition Linux facilement pour la rendre à Mac OS 10.6..   

Merci !


----------



## pr0de (31 Août 2010)

Le plus simple aurait été je pense d'utilisé le DVD de snow leopard, de booté dessus, de lancé l'utilitaire de disques et ensuite repartionner ton DD tout en gardant ton sytème actuelle...
Heureusement que t'ai réussi avant que je réponde vu le temps qui s'est écoulé mais ça servira toujours à d'autres


----------



## zazthemac (13 Octobre 2010)

pr0de a dit:


> Le plus simple aurait été je pense d'utilisé le DVD de snow leopard, de booté dessus, de lancé l'utilitaire de disques et ensuite repartionner ton DD tout en gardant ton sytème actuelle...
> Heureusement que t'ai réussi avant que je réponde vu le temps qui s'est écoulé mais ça servira toujours à d'autres


Euh non ca ne marche pas j'ai essayé....
je suis exactement dans le même cas et même avec le cd d'install d'ubuntu 10.04 je n'arrive pas à supprimer la partition ext4. Idem avec Gparted live CD qui ne veut pas aller au bout car ne trouve pas mon écran.
Donc Trelan si peux détailler un peu ta démarche cela m'aiderait bien.


----------



## Le docteur (13 Octobre 2010)

Si la partition contiguë à la partition OSX est supprimée (parce qu'effectivement il faut que ce soit à côté, sinon pas d'action possible) tu peux redimensionner le disque en tirant sur les côtés dans l'utilitaire disque de Mac OS (mais pour redimensionner ta partition système il faut le faire depuis utilitaire disque lancé depuis le DVD d'installation en démarrant dessus.
Démarrage depuis le DVD (en maintenant C, mais ça vous le savez) puis choisir utilitaire disque dans la barre du haut.


----------

